
Ethics for powerful algorithms - pfd1986
https://medium.com/@AbeGong/ethics-for-powerful-algorithms-1-of-3-a060054efd84#.68mxorqb9
======
abegong
Teaser: Powerful algorithms can be harmful and unfair, even when they’re
unbiased in a strictly technical sense.

Also, predictive analytics for prisons.

